# Show us your Scottish 4 legged friends!



## ISH_lover (31 January 2013)

Come one, come all ye scots!!! 
Show us your 4 legged friends be it a cat, horse, dug or moose!! 

I will start, Jester my ISH x Appy:
















My cats,Gem





Cleo











And my 15 month old Patterdale Terrier, Riley T Dog!











Please share all your lovelies!


----------



## ISH_lover (31 January 2013)

No replies? Surely someone want to show us their lot?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (31 January 2013)

Heres mine!!

Liesel the Haflinger mare having a bath






Marcus the oldie 17hh IDxTB musing on past glories


----------



## B_2_B (31 January 2013)

I would be here all day  I'll post the equine and feline ones and post the new website when it's up for the others 

Daisy and her baby Treena











Nutmeg 






Blackie






Flicka, the old lady at 40!






Sililia the mule






Eli











Bella






Megan






Rambler


----------



## ISH_lover (31 January 2013)

All such beautiful furries!


----------



## B_2_B (31 January 2013)

And my cats, Chelsea and Snowy


----------



## oscarwild (31 January 2013)

Ok well here is my 4 legged friends.

We will start off with Gucci.  She is a 15.2hh 13yr old tb chestnut mare.



















And we will finish off with Charlie.  Who is a Working Cocker Spaniel and is 2 years old.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 January 2013)

I would post pics but I seriosuly would be here all day with 17 horses ... So here is a link to my fb photo's instead 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/eleanor.warren1/photos


----------



## Skippys Mum (31 January 2013)

I have Arnie (who has met and/or been ridden by quite a few HHOers now)











I've also got Splash - who is a happy wee chappy but not the most photogenic 











Then there is Leo - who takes a lovely photo but is Mr Nice but Dim 











Then there are a couple of pussycats (not related!), Stella and George






and to finish off, I have 8 pet sheep (lifetime sheepies - happy endings all round  )
HP






Chops






Minty






Mustard






Wooster






Daisy (Hollandaise )






I dont seem to have photos of Salsa and Mum on pb but I'll get some later .  They look pretty much like the rest except wee Mum is blind


----------



## ISH_lover (31 January 2013)

Skippys Mum said:



			I have Arnie (who has met and/or been ridden by quite a few HHOers now)











I've also got Splash - who is a happy wee chappy but not the most photogenic 











Then there is Leo - who takes a lovely photo but is Mr Nice but Dim 











Then there are a couple of pussycats (not related!), Stella and George






and to finish off, I have 8 pet sheep (lifetime sheepies - happy endings all round  )
HP






Chops






Minty






Mustard






Wooster






Daisy (Hollandaise )






I dont seem to have photos of Salsa and Mum on pb but I'll get some later .  They look pretty much like the rest except wee Mum is blind 

Click to expand...

I'm loving daisy!! In fact im loving everyones 4 legged friends!!


----------



## Skippys Mum (31 January 2013)

Daisy is actually a boy but his name had to fit the theme 

I know you are not supposed to have favourites but HP is my pride and joy.  He is a total babe .

Here they are in action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYTKJ43tWFM

Lots of cute furries on here - obviously Scotland has the best


----------



## B_2_B (31 January 2013)

We have 87 (I think!) animals although some have 2 legs 

I'll post the cows though, there are only 3 of them 

Levi the giant!











Blue






And Joker the old girl who is 21 this year


----------



## B_2_B (31 January 2013)

Love your sheepies SM, ours are all such characters too


----------



## Feebee-Friesian (31 January 2013)

Annie my gorgeous highland.


----------



## alainax (31 January 2013)

This is Titan  -
















My Monsters, Ty & Savana


----------



## Zeb93 (31 January 2013)

This is my ex-racehorse Finn, a few months out of training  :












And my mums horse solo:







And Kenzie, who we are looking after over Winter while his owner is away:







And finally, who can resist the kittens!


----------



## Girlychu (31 January 2013)

My black Highland Lizzie







and Mac the choc lab and Lucy the moggie asleep


----------



## whisp&willow (1 February 2013)

willow will be three this year:  pba x sports horse







Whisper (willow's mum) 19 this year pba







Tego 40 yr old tb x con  (photo is of her aged aprox 30, she's still in about the same nick, just a little greyer, and stiffer!  retired now)







And my American Bulldog Betty.  5 this year. Again, and old photo... need to update my photobucket! She's a bit bigger and more muscly now!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (1 February 2013)

Oh love Betty the American bill dog! One of my favourite dog breeds- she's just gorgeous!!


----------



## whisp&willow (1 February 2013)

Thank you!    We kind of ended up with her by accident, but glad we did!  She was only about 10 or 12 months old in that photo- not long after we got her.


----------



## Brightbay (1 February 2013)

Lovely selection of furries - especially the veterans who are looking fab 

Here are my two pets...

Jackson is the very large brown one on the left


----------



## gillianfleming (1 February 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/47015540@N00/8082472387/in/photostream

This is Roger, he'll be 24 in May and is a riding pony, i love him to bits


----------



## Emilieu (1 February 2013)

My Deano - although he's technically American rather than Scottish. ..







Lovely jazz, the best cat in all the world







And holly. Who arrived and will not leave. 





Sorry if they are big - on phone so can't tell.


----------



## loisb501 (2 February 2013)

Here are my little monsters

Ruby 







Festive ruby- a definite feat since she's scared of pretty much by thing that moves- let alone flashes 








And the bat pup poppy with her massive lugs


----------



## whisp&willow (2 February 2013)

bet you can't sneak up on Poppy!    Those are some impressive lugs!


----------



## blood_magik (2 February 2013)

My Dad's monster, Timberland (13yo, 16.3 Dutch Warmblood gelding)






And my two terrors, Jerry (22yo, 16.1 Dutch WB gelding) and Beau (7yo, 17.1 ISH gelding).


----------



## Ilovefoals (4 February 2013)

This is George, my rising 5yr old RID gelding.













My daughter with Toffee, her 22yr old pony.













Mollie the collie, Rosie the Great Dane and Sox the cat.







Flower.







Harley, the oldest at 12yrs old.







And Smudge, the fluffiest.


----------



## Emilieu (4 February 2013)

Oh I could just pick smudge up and run away with him!


----------



## Ilovefoals (4 February 2013)

You're welcome to!  She's a royal pain in the arse   Bluddy fluff gets everywhere!


----------



## sandi_84 (5 February 2013)

Here's my sudo-scot horse (he came from ireland ) Loki...

In winter woolies when I first got him (Mum's girl Pippa in the background):













And last summer when he'd learned a lot and was (dare I say it) looking quite handsome:



















One of him jumping (not with me), this was one of his early attempts so there was a bit of a cat leap :

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....403x403/553111_4303492875767_1928981700_n.jpg

And one last one, a more recent jumping pic (again not me on board) but there was definite improvement! He can now do 3'9" no probs but he's such a careful jumper it's really sweet to watch:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....p403x403/580054_4581470425032_323785614_n.jpg


----------



## tikino (6 February 2013)

hi guys here is my lot
first i have skye my jumping horse/broadmare





then i have ellie my rising 4 yr old skyes daughter





then Fergus my 2 1/2 yr old rising 3 in June skyes son ellies brother





then the yearling rising 2 yr old gino not related to the others






then wee have my dogs 2 wee jacks and a boxer


----------



## liannexsx (6 February 2013)

Sorry if these are huge..on phone and first time using photo bucket. 
This is mya. I think as a 2 yo. She is now a 4yo 16.2 and by balou du rouet - and still loves my nephew! 





And this is my oldie welshxtb 15hh 28 yo Carmen (retired eventer/show pony) with my aunts horse


----------



## pip_dog (7 February 2013)

Gosh wisp and willow your mare looks ever so like mine. The way of markings I mean. Where did you get her/breed her?


----------



## pip_dog (7 February 2013)

Anyway these be mine


----------



## whisp&willow (8 February 2013)

Ha Ha!  yes they are similar eh?  Where abouts are you pip?  

Willow (coloured) was bred from my mare whisper using a stallion called puzzles limited edition from whitegate stud in glaamis.

how about yours?


----------



## pip_dog (8 February 2013)

That's the thing. Cannot trace her breeding at all. I bought her from Edinburgh. But she came from Yorkshire originally


----------



## whisp&willow (8 February 2013)

That's a shame.  I doubt they are in any way related though.  If she was by puzzles I'm sure she'd have been registered, and I've had her mother (my mare whisper) since she was 2, so she's not got any other babies out there!

Your mare looks lovely anyhow!   Do you know what breed she is?  How big is she?  

Where abouts do you stay-  the scenery in your pics looks similar to home (skye)

x


----------



## pip_dog (8 February 2013)

She's a German sports horse. Some sort of hybrid me thinks and she is 14.3. We live in Shetland


----------



## whisp&willow (8 February 2013)

I had a feeling you were a fellow islander! 

xx


----------



## pip_dog (8 February 2013)

Indeed! All good fun. Only had her a couple of months. So still getting used to her


----------



## whisp&willow (8 February 2013)

Well she looks lovely, good luck and enjoy her!


----------



## pip_dog (9 February 2013)

And you. What sort of stuff you get up to over there?


----------



## whisp&willow (9 February 2013)

Not much!    We are about 80 miles from the nearest shows/events.

I used to go to a few shows with whisper when I was younger, but she doesn't really fit into any showing classes very well, and is rather mareish when it comes to jumping-  if she was in a good mood then fine, otherwise forget it!  

The plan with willow is to hopefully do a bit of showing (hoping working hunter) and anything else we can make it to.  

Bit of a hike to get anywhere though, so we'll just have to see!  

for the most part I just use whisp for hacking and do the odd bit of schooling.  Again, she tends to spit the dummy a lot, so dont do too much in the school.  Hopefully Willow will be a bit more biddable than her mother!  

How about you?  Much going on in Shetland? xx


----------



## pip_dog (9 February 2013)

There's a few shows. Haven't been in years as I retired my old welsh so didn't ride for ages. We had him Pts last year. And despite my initial thoughts. Sandy came along! Hoping to do the same with her. Whp. Maybe in hand. Just a trial run this year. Have a feeling xc might be a better option. She too can be a twit. Am happy hacking too. We haven't done much but looking forward to it. A few people travel south for some bigger shows. Maybe in a few years haha!


----------

